# eGrip OLED



## WillieRoux (20/5/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franco2235 (23/5/15)

My prayers have been answered, being vaping on the egrip for months now, and have been wondering why dont they add a display, the device is as solid as a rock, only device I use daily and it performs without hiccups

Reactions: Like 4


----------

